# Home check



## Cerulean (Feb 8, 2013)

Today is the day... for the home check. I am so nervous, I feel like I'm at the doctor's waiting for test results or something. I'm just hoping everything goes well and that we're able to sign the contract and pay the adoption fee. I've never adopted a dog before, so I guess that's why I'm so nervous. I don't know what to expect... 

Wish me luck!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Good Luck!!!


----------

